# Looking for Roleplayers in London Ontario



## fuzzybantha (Oct 16, 2004)

Looking for Roleplayers in London Ontario. If in the area plz respond

thanks

 

fuzzybantha


----------



## Turlogh (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm from London and have a group that meets Saturdays at my place. We alternate games from week to week. This week I'm DMing my Greyhawk Liberation of Geoff campaign and the other game is Mutants and Masterminds. Currently there are six of us if you are interested email me.


----------



## fuzzybantha (Oct 19, 2004)

Turlogh said:
			
		

> I'm from London and have a group that meets Saturdays at my place. We alternate games from week to week. This week I'm DMing my Greyhawk Liberation of Geoff campaign and the other game is Mutants and Masterminds. Currently there are six of us if you are interested email me.



 so your playing D&D?


----------



## Turlogh (Oct 20, 2004)

My Greyhawk campaign is 3.5 D&D. The other game right now is in question as to what we will play. There is some talk of Shadowrun, another D&D game, Darwin's world, with Mutants & Masterminds (a D20 superhero game) being a back up.

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Stirge (Dec 30, 2004)

*New to London*

I have been living in London for just a couple of months, I am interested in playing D&D 3rd or 3.5, I have been playing D&D for more than 15 years, I am interested in playing the Forgotten Realms Campaign setting, but I am willing to try any other setting, is there any chance for me to play?.


----------



## Daen Kolarin (Aug 17, 2005)

*....*

I know it's been a while since anyone visited this thread, but I'm looking for a group now in London as well.  If anyone is still looking for new members or is trying to assemble a group, give me a ring.


----------

